# CPU in 2 sek. auf 80 grad?!



## vonBusch (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor ein Paar Tagen meinen ersten PC zusammen gebaut und habe ein Temperatur Problem.

Mein System:

i7 950
Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev. 2
700 Watt Markennetzteil

mein Gehäuse hat drei große Lüfter, vorne zieht kalte es Luft rein, hinten zieht es warme Luft raus, oben zieht es warme Luft raus.

Der CPU Lüfter ist so eingebaut, dass er die Luft ebenfalls nach hinten bläst. Sodass der hintere Gehäuse Lüfter die warme Luft gleich weiter nach draussen leiten kann.

Die Wärmeleitpaste habe ich ganz dünn mit dem Finger auf dem CPU verschmiert, so dass es ganz glat war und komplett bedekt. Ca. eine Erbsengroße Menge. Auf dem Kühler war ebenfalls vom Werk schon WLP angebracht, in der selben stärke aufgetragen.

Bei normalen Anwendungen habe ich eine CPU Auslastung von 10 - 20 % und die Temperatur des CPU hat 40 Grad. (Auch über mehrere Stunden) Wenn ich einen Stresstest mache, steigt die Temperatur in nur 2 Sekunden auf 70 Grad, 10 Sekunden später hat er 80 Grad 

Der Lüfter dreht immer mit 1400 - 1500 rmp also auf maximal.

Die Temperaturen hab ich mit Core Temp, FanSpeed und Aida64 ausgemessen, sie zeigen alle das gleiche.

Was mir sonst noch aufgefallen ist, CPU Z zeigt der Prozessor arbeitet mit 3,4 - 3,5 Ghz ?! Ist das normal?

Ich habe ihn nicht übertaktet und nichts verstellt Bios.

Woran kann es liegen? Was kann ich tun?

Vieln Dank!


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Januar 2011)

Du hast also die WLP die auf dem Kühler drauf war und noch zusätzlich welche aufgetragen, versteh ich das richtig?


----------



## vonBusch (19. Januar 2011)

Ja, ist das der fehler?

Ich habe mir viele Artikel durchgelesen und auch Videos angesehen, zu der installation des Cooling Freezer Xtreme, und überall wurde Wäremeleitpaste auf den CPU geschmiert?!

Mich hat es dann schon gewundert, dass auf dem Kühler schon WLP drauf ist, aber das war ja exakt der selbe Kühler wie in den Videos. 

Oder hatten die selben Modelle etwas früher noch keine WLP aufgetragen?

Allerdings wird die Wärme sehr gut übertragen, da der Kühler selber, sehr, sehr warm ist - im Stresstest.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Januar 2011)

Ja, denn normal ist es nur eine dünne Schicht auf der CPU aufzutragen, oder wenn der Kühler schon was drauf hatte, einfach diese zu nutzen und keine zusätzliche. Ich empfehle dir den Kühler wieder zu demontieren und sämtliche WLP zu entfernen und danach nur die CPU mit einer dünnen Schicht WLP zu bedecken. 

PS: Welche WLP benutzt du? Bitte beim nächsten mal das Doppelposting unterlassen, denn das sehen die Mods nicht gerne! Es gibt hier einen Ändern-Button falls du noch zusätzlich was sagen willst.


----------



## vonBusch (19. Januar 2011)

Ok, vielen dank schon mal. WLP habe ich, 

Arctic Cooling MX-4

Und kannst du mir auch was zu den 3,4 GHz sagen, bei einem 3 Ghz Prozessor? Aida64 zeigt das auch an:

CPU Typ QuadCore Intel Core i7 950, 3400 MHz (24 x 142)


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Januar 2011)

Das ist der sogenannte Turbo-Modus, dort wird je nach Belastung halt die Taktrate erhöht/gesenkt und Kerne ab-, oder zugeschaltet, also ein völlig normales Verhalten der CPU.


----------



## henmar (19. Januar 2011)

vonBusch schrieb:


> Die Wärmeleitpaste habe ich ganz dünn mit dem Finger auf dem CPU verschmiert


ich glaube nicht, dass es daran lag, aber wenn du optimale ergebnisse willst, dann benutze nicht deine finger um die wlp zu verschmieren, denn das fett an den fingern isoliert. es wird nicht so viel sein, dass es die hohen temperaturen verursacht aber 1-2°C könnte das schon ausmachen. bewährtere methoden sind das verschmieren mit einer plastikkarte (oder ähnlichen), bzw einen kleks in die mitte des prozessors geben und dann durch den anpressdruck des kühler verteilen (verhindert lufteinschlüsse, besonders für anfänger geignet)

könnte auch sein, dass der kühler nicht fest auflag. hatte das gleiche problem mal beim erneuten einbau eines boxed-kühlers und da war das gleiche verhalten zu beobachten.
die andere möglichkeit ist wie bereits erwähnt zu viel wlp


----------



## vonBusch (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo nochmal!

Also ich habe jetzt nochmal neu WLP aufgetragen, so wie besprochen. Und wieder in ein paar Sekunden auf 75 Grad 

Auch habe ich die schrauben nochmal fester gezogen vom Lüfter - nichts gebracht.

Ich habe den Lüfter auch nochmal umgedreht, weil ich dachte vielleicht bläst er ja wirklich in die falsche Richtung. Auch nicht 

Ich weiss nicht weiter. Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## Klartext (19. Januar 2011)

Nimm mal den Kühler ab und fotografier mal direkt die CPU und die Kühlerunterseite, damit wir mal die Auflagefläche sehen können.


----------



## vonBusch (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo, 

hier die Photos. 

Das Board:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Lüfter Montiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der CPU nach dem ABMontieren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der CPU ohne WLP:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Lüfter ohne WLP:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Lüfter mit neuer WLP: (diesmal hab ich wieder ein bisschen mehr genommen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem 4. ein und ausbau wieder dasselbe 

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, wenn ich den Prime Test abbreche sinkt die Temperatur ebenfalls in 2 Sekunden wieder auf 40 Grad ab?!?


----------



## kress (19. Januar 2011)

Die Folie vom Cpu-Kühler ist ab oder?
Auf der Fläche, welche direkten Kontakt mit dem Cpu Heatspreder hat, ist meist eine Folie.
Das Bild ist etwas klein, da kann ich es nicht so gut erkennen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Januar 2011)

Auf dem Kühler war schon im original Paste, also da ist garantiert keine Folie dran!


----------



## kress (19. Januar 2011)

Hm, könnte sein.

Aber die Temperaturverläufe zeigen eindeutig die Isolierung der Cpu an.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Januar 2011)

@ TE

Wie siehts denn bei geöffneten Seitenteil aus?


----------



## vonBusch (19. Januar 2011)

Auf dem Kühler war schon Paste drauf, also kene Folie. Ich hab leider kein schärferes Bild hin bekommen. Aber ich hab die WLP ja jetzt schon 3 mal runter gewischt und sauber gemacht. Also eine Folie wäre mir aufgefallen.

Meinst du die Temperatur mit geöffnetem Seitenteil?
Ist 1 zu 1 gleich, also macht auch keinen Unterschied.

Könnte es sein, dass es so ein Montags-CPU ist? Oder das Mainboard die Temperaturen falsch ausliest?


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Januar 2011)

Wie sind die Temps im Idle denn überhaupt im BIOS, nur mal zu Vergleich?

Das Mainboard liest die Temps nicht aus nur die Tools. (zumindest unter Windows)


----------



## Alex555 (19. Januar 2011)

hmm, ich hatte das selbe mit meinem Core 2 Duo, die Temperatur stieg so schnell an, dass ich nicht mal ins bios mehr kam. Bei mir war damals 1Pushpin kaputt, sodass der Kühler nicht aufgelegen hat. Zu viel WLP würde niemals solch hohe Temperaturen verursachen. Check mal den CPU Kühler


----------



## cann0nf0dder (19. Januar 2011)

temps werden im bios wohl <40°C sein da er schreibt das die norm. idle temp bei win mit kleineren lastspitzen bei ca 40°C liegen würde, aber bei stresstest auf ca 80°C hochgehen ...
irgendwie scheint die wärmekapazität der kühlers plötzlich nicht mehr auszureichen, er scheint nicht in der lage zu sein die abwärme schnell genug von der DIE abzuleiten ....
in dem einen bild wo man die 'alte' wlp auf der die sehen kann scheint es so als hätte die gesammte fläche kontakt zum kühler gehabt, sah soweit nicht weiter wild aus....
wenn ich mich nicht irre wäre die cpu 130w tdp und der kühler für 160w tdp zugelassen, 'sollte' daher funktionieren ....
anpresdruck etc... stimmt ? oder kannst du den kühler ganz leicht mit der hand hin und her bewegen/kippen etc....

ka, wäre das erste mal aber kann nen heatpipe kühler kaputt gehen/ ne heatpipe ausfallen oder so, von mir aus auch produktionsbedingt ?!?! 
hast du eventuell den boxed kühler griffbereit und könntest mal mit dem testen ? 

mainboardsensoren sind nie wirklich genau sondern eher nen anhaltspunkt.
montagscpu, möglich, aber das mekrt man nicht an der temperatur zummindest nicht in dem extremen maßstab, dann müsste es schon der gott der montagscpus  sein der da probs macht


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Januar 2011)

Hab in irgendeinem Forum gelesen, das auch einer mit dem Kühler nach ein paar Wochen Probleme hatte, vorher gute Temps und auf einmal schlechte, aber da hat keiner drauf reagiert … daher kein Lösungsansatz.


----------



## vonBusch (19. Januar 2011)

Also im Bios zeigt es 38 Grad an. Also das passt eigentlich da die einzelnen Cores zwischen 37 und 42 anzeigen im Windows.

@Alex kannst du mir dein Post nochmal erklären, ich verstehe nicht. Was ist ein Pushpin und wie oder was soll ich an dem Kühler checken?

Den Boxed Kühler habe ich in der Nähe. Ich hole ihn und probier es sofort aus.

Vielen Dank schon mal an alle die mir helfen!


----------



## trible_d (19. Januar 2011)

Hört sich echt so an als ob er nicht plan aufsitzt. Hatte ich auch mal vor ein paar jahren


----------



## vonBusch (19. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies ist der Intelkühler, er hat ebenfalls schon WLP vom Werk drauf. Allerings nur 3 Streifen, deshalb habe ich zusätzlich noch ein bisschen auf den CPU geschmiert.

Aber, das Ergebniss ist noch misserabler  Im Leerlauf nun 3-4 Grad mehr, also 45 Grad und unter Prime in 5 Sekunden auf 85 Grad, dann habe ich natürlich abgebrochen, der wär sicher noch weiter gestiegen. Der Cooling Freezer, hat die 80 Grad wenigstens konstand gehalten...

Ich bau jetzt wieder um und hoffe einer von Euch hat noch einen Rat oder eine Idee.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (19. Januar 2011)

2 wlp mischen is das schlechteste was du machen kannst, aufgrund der unterschiedlichen konsistenz, zusammensetzung etc... schaffst du damit ne wärmesperre am übergang 
aber ansonsten, sehr strange ....


----------



## negert (19. Januar 2011)

Naja evt könntest du die CPU in nem anderen PC testen.


----------



## DAEF13 (19. Januar 2011)

Wieso machst du eigentlich immer noch zusätzlich WLP auf die Kühler?
Wenn beim Intelkühler 3 Streifen waren (Was auch so soll), dann hat das schon einen Sinn.
Genau so ist es auch mit dem Freezer


----------



## Hawkin81 (19. Januar 2011)

das hört sich ja extrem an.........hoffe dir kann jemand helfen oder hat dies bereits getan


----------



## trible_d (19. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht kannst du ja ne andere cpu testen. Evtl spinnt der sensor?


----------



## kress (19. Januar 2011)

Du könntest ja mal die cpu belasten und den Kühler anfassen.
Ein bisschen wärmer sollten die Kühlrippen schon sein, falls sie kühl sind, dann stimmt definitiv was mit der Wärmeübertragung nicht!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (19. Januar 2011)

an der cpu liegt es denke ich nicht, boxed kühler schafft ~80°C bei prime auslastung, wenn man da bei der montage nix falsch macht, daher würd ich eher denken das die 85°C bei denen abgeschaltet wurde aufgrund der doppelten wlp normal für den boxed ist


----------



## General Quicksilver (19. Januar 2011)

Also ertmal zur Wärmeleitpaste: NUR SO VIEL WIE UNBEDINGT NÖTIG !!!!!! Also nicht solche Berge auf der CPU + Kühler aufbauen, das kannst du maximal mit Flüssigmetall machenund da ists auch auf keinen Fall empfehlenswert. Also nur ein kleinen Klecks auf die CPU geben und diese z.B.: mit dem Kühlerboden verstreichen (die Bezeichnung auf dem Headspreader kann ruhig noch lesbar sein). Aber vorher musst du die CPU und den Kühlerboden ordentlich reinigen, z.B.: mit Isopropanol oder Aceton (bei Aceton besteht aber die Gefahr, das die Bezeichnung vom CPU runtergeht), dann die Wärmeleitpaste wie beschriebeb auftragen. Anschließend presst du den CPU - Kühler auf die CPU und nimmst in dann ab, dann schaust du dir den Wärmeleitpastenabdruck an, dieser muss ein regelmäßiges Muster über die ganze Fläche der CPU bilden, sollten einzellne Stellen leer sein, gibst du da z.B.: mit einer Nadel eine wintzig kleine Menge Wärmeleitpaste drauf und presst den Kühler wieder drauf, dass wiederhohlste du bis die kommplete Oberfläche der CPU ein regelmäßiges Muster nach dem Anheben des Kühlers bildet. Am wichtigsten ist aber, das der Kontakt in der Mitte der CPU über dem DIE besteht (also eine kleine unregelmäßigkeit am Rand ist nicht ganz so schlimm).
Du hattest irgendwo was von einem Bclk von 142 MHz geschrieben (normal sind 133 MHz), sind auf dem PC irgendwelche Programme installiert, die sowas wie Turbo einstellungen für den PC vermitteln (nicht mit dem Intel Turboboost verwechseln) wie TurboV? Weil wenn die Vcore auf Auto steht, kann das sein, das das Board die dann unter Last bei Anhebung des Blck dem CPU viel zu viel Spannung gibt.


----------



## vonBusch (19. Januar 2011)

Ja, ich hatte schon ganz am Anfang geschrieben, dass der kühler unter Belastung, sehr warm wird. Das spricht also für ihn, und die doppelte Paste die ich fälschlicherweise drauf getan hab. 

Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht mehr weitet  

Kann ich den CPU und den Lüfter zurück geben wenn er schon benutzt ist? Ich bin noch innerhalb der 14 Tage wo man eig. Rückgabe recht hat.


----------



## General Quicksilver (19. Januar 2011)

Sofern du das System gerade zusammen gebaut hast, kannst du mal einen Screenshoot mit CPU-Z und Prime machen? Weil ich habe da so im Verdacht, das deine CPU durch die Auto einstellung unter vLast mit viel Vcore gefüttert wird...

Was für ein Mainboard hast du eigentlich?


----------



## vonBusch (19. Januar 2011)

Danke General. Ich werde ihn wie beschrieben jetzt noch einmal montieren. Und dann schau ich nochmal ob ich irgendein Programm installiert habe. Ich glaube aber nicht. Ich habe mir nur die normalen oc tools runter geladen aus der Foren FAQ. Eben um die temp zu messen und Prime. Wo kann ich nachsehen, wie die Spannung ist, wahrend dem Stress Test?


----------



## kress (19. Januar 2011)

Wieviel Volt ist denn auf der Cpu?(mit cpu-z nachprüfen) 
Vllt ist ja zuviel drauf. Deswegen wird er vllt zu heiß.


----------



## General Quicksilver (19. Januar 2011)

vonBusch schrieb:


> Danke General. Ich werde ihn wie beschrieben jetzt noch einmal montieren. Und dann schau ich nochmal ob ich irgendein Programm installiert habe. Ich glaube aber nicht. Ich habe mir nur die normalen oc tools runter geladen aus der Foren FAQ. Eben um die temp zu messen und Prime. Wo kann ich nachsehen, wie die Spannung ist, wahrend dem Stress Test?



Wenn du CPU - Z CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting startest sollte da eigentlich was bei "Core Voltage" stehen, und wenn du dann Prime startest, kann es sein, das dieser Wert ansteigt. Wenn es auf das Problem rausläuft was ich denke, kann das dann sogar deutlich ansteigen (Also wenn die Vcore im Bios auf Auto steht gibt dein Board der CPU unter Umständen durch den erhöhten Takt bei Last eine höhere Vcore für die CPU aus, Abhilfe schafft hier vdas feste einstellen einer Vcore). Das kannst du auch schon vor dem erneuten Auseinander und Zusammenbauen testen, insofern du noch nicht damit begonnen hast...





kress schrieb:


> Wieviel Volt ist denn auf der Cpu?(mit cpu-z nachprüfen)
> Vllt ist ja zuviel drauf. Deswegen wird er vllt zu heiß.



Genau das denke ich, das die unter Last zu hoch geht.

CPU - Z aufmachen , Prime aufmachen, Prime starten, zu CPU - Z wechseln und die Spannung unter Last ablesen, Prime stoppen, so bekommst du die Lastspannung...


----------



## Dommerle (19. Januar 2011)

Das wäre eine Möglichkeit...
Aber wenn es wirklich so sein sollte, kannst du nur selbst den Fehler mit der zu hohen Spannung beheben, denn die tauschen dir den bestimmt nicht mehr um, weil sie denken du hast übertaktet.


----------



## DiabloJulian (19. Januar 2011)

Jetzt nochmal zur WLP: Ich vermute, dass es daran liegt. Viele denken bei ihr einfach "Mehr ist besser". Ich habe damit auch die Erfahrung gemacht, bei meinem ersten Kühlerumbau. Am Anfang zu dick aufgetragen (obwohl ich dachte, dass sie schon dünn wäre) und hohe Temps gehabt. Dann halt noch weniger aufgetragen und mit einer zusammengeschnippelten EC-Karte so hauchdünn verstrichen, dass man fast noch die Schirft erkannt hat und siehe da: Die Temps sind völlig im grünen Bereich. Also um die WLP zu verteilen, nimm irgendetwas mit einer glatten Kante, die etwa die Länge deiner CPU besitzt und verstreich sie solange, bis sie glatt wie Eis ist . Eine erbsengroße Menge sollte dafür ausreichen. Wenn du sie dann verstrichen hast, aber noch kleine Löcher übrig bleiben, füllst du sie etwa mit (Nano- )Gramm deiner WLP aus und verstreichst sie oder sie wird durch den Anpressdruck selbst gut verteilt.
Hoffe es klappt bei dir!


----------



## Alex555 (19. Januar 2011)

Mach deinen guten CPU Kühler mal mit Alkohol aus der Apotheke, oder falls du den nicht hast, mit einem trockenen Tuch komplett sauber, und mach nur ganz wenig WLP drauf. Weniger ist mehr, durch die WLP sollte man auf jeden Fall noch die CPU sehen können, das was du auf den Bildern gemacht hast ist sehr sehr viel. Da hast du ja fast eine Tube gebraucht  Falls du keine WLP mehr daheim hast kannst du alternative WLPs nehmen, die PCGH in Gefahr getestet hat  (Spaß) . In diesem Video von PCGH siehst du , wie man WLP so ca auftragen sollte : YouTube - PCGH in Gefahr - Alternative Waermeleitpasten


----------



## vonBusch (19. Januar 2011)

So, hab mir jetzt nochmal richtig viel Zeit genommen und richtig wenig WLP verstrichen. 

Vorher: Die Temperaturen 33 - 37 Grad schonmal besser wie vorher.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach 5 Sekunden: Auch schonmal besser "nur noch" 65 Grad.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NAch 2 Minuten: wieder 80 Grad. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Core Voltage war vorher bei 0.992 - 1.000 V und unter Last maximal bei 1.368 V 
Das sagt mir aber leider nix. Was ist normal?

Programme hab ich nochmal alle angeschaut, habe von der Motherboard CD Rom AsRock OC Tuner installiert. Habs mir einmal angeschaut, habe aber nichts verändert.

SpeedFan zeigt bei CPU: vorher nur 31 Grad unter Last nach 2 Minuten nur 56 Grad. Bei den einzelnen Cores zeigt er aber auch 80 Grad. ??!?


----------



## trible_d (19. Januar 2011)

Hm, bei mir zeigt everest nur die einzelnen cores richtig an. Unter cpu temp zeigt er auch 80 an ändert sich auch nicht.


----------



## kress (19. Januar 2011)

Probier mal mit weniger, so etwas zw. 1,1 und 1,2V


----------



## Spartaner25 (19. Januar 2011)

Also 1.368V wären mir zu viel, wobei ich nicht weiss wie es bei denn i7 Prozessoren aussieht.
Kannst du die Spannung im BIOS fest setzten, oder denn Asrock Tuner deaktivieren/deinstallieren ?


----------



## vonBusch (19. Januar 2011)

Den AsRock Tuner habe ich deinstalliert. Hat sich nichts verändert. Im Bios kann ich die Volt nicht festsetzen oder ich habe es nicht gefunden. Im Bios steht beim Bclk 133 und ausgewählt ist (optimiert) ich könnte das noch auf manuell schalten.

Mainboard ist asrock extreme 6


----------



## henmar (20. Januar 2011)

setze das bios zurück, sodass alle werte auf dem alten standard sind


----------



## vonBusch (20. Januar 2011)

Ich habe bei dem Bios ja garnichts verändert.

Ich habe jetzt beim Intel Support angerufen.
Nach 10 Minuten persönliche Daten angeben und Prozessornummern durchsagen, haben sie mich zu einem Techniker durchgestellt. Der sagte:
Ich solle diese Temperaturen ignorieren. Das kann nicht sein das die Temperaturen so hoch steigen. Er wollte die Programme die, die Temperatur auslesen garnicht wissen und unterbrach: Von Intel gibt es keine Programme zum Temperatur auslesen, da es auch nicht wichtig ist. Wenn ein Prozzesor zu heiss wird, schaltet sich das System automatisch ab. Dann muss man ihn auskühlen lassen, dann kann man ihn wieder einschalten. Solange das nicht passiert soll ich alle Temperaturen ignorieren die irgendeine Software anzeigt. Sollte das wirklich passieren. 3-4 mal hintereinander, dann kann ich gerne anrufen. Erst dann stimmt was nicht mit dem Prozzesor.

Hmm... Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Januar 2011)

Im Grunde genommen hat er recht! 
Das Problem ist nur beim Übertakten wär es doch schön zu wissen wie heiß der Prozzi wird/ist, um ihn nicht durch das Takten eventuell vorzeitig zu himmeln, oder ihn trotz OC bei verträglichen Temps zu halten für 24/7.
Nur Übertakten ist ein nettes Feature und man möchte es natürlich nutzen, aber leider noch nicht von Intel offiziel freigegeben.


----------



## Sickpuppy (20. Januar 2011)

Ja stimmt, Recht hat der Support eigentlich schon. Aber die Aussage ansich ist echt dünn. Ich meine Wenn meine Öltemperaturanzeige im Auto leuchtet, fahr ich ja auch nicht mehr los, obwohl mir der Wagen dann sicher stehenbleibt und sich wieder abkühlen kann . 
Ich würde mal alle Turbo, Üertaktungs und sonstige verändernden Massnahmen abschalten. Die CPUspannung auf nen festen Wert (kp was Intel immo brauch 1v oder 1,1v oder so) setzten und dann mal testen.

Die WLP ists bestimmt nicht. Wenn du die WLP schon so oft neu draufgekleistert hast , wäre sicher einmal dabei gewesen in dem es "richtig" war. Also geh ich mal davon aus, dass es bis auf dein erstes Mal mit 2 WLPs, schon ok war.


----------



## vonBusch (20. Januar 2011)

Aber wo kann ich denn die Volt verstellen, ich habe im Bios  nichts gefunden?


----------



## kress (20. Januar 2011)

Kenn das AsRock Bios leider nicht auswendig, Fotos von den ersten Seiten wären nicht schlecht.
Die kannst du hier direkt im Forum hochladen, einfach beim Beitragsfeld auf "erweitert" klicken und dort "Anhänge verwalten" wählen. 

Dann schau ich mal, wos geht.


----------



## Hawkin81 (20. Januar 2011)

scheint echt mal jemand davon ahnung zu haben


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Januar 2011)

Sagt der der in diesem Fred gerade mal zwei Postings hatte und deren Inhalt gleich Null war.


----------



## General Quicksilver (20. Januar 2011)

vonBusch schrieb:


> So, hab mir jetzt nochmal richtig viel Zeit genommen und richtig wenig WLP verstrichen.
> 
> Vorher: Die Temperaturen 33 - 37 Grad schonmal besser wie vorher.
> 
> ...



Genau das wad ich mir gedacht habe, das Mainboard Bios erkennt den Turbomodus als Übertaktung und setzt die Vcore unnötig weit hoch. 1,368V sollten bei Standarttsakt + Turboboost eigentlich zu viel sein, vor allem für einen Bloomfield im D0 Stepping, die maximale Turbospannung kann, so glaube ich zu mindest 1,375V beim Bloomfield betragen, aber das ist mit sicherheit nicht notwendig. 1,3V unter Last im Turbomodus sollte schon wesentlich mehr als genug sein, wahrscheinlich läuft der auch mit 1,25V unter Last.

Das Handbuch sollte zu deinem Motherboard gehören http://download.asrock.com/manual/X58 Extreme6.pdf Da gehts ab Seite 55 mit den Bioseinstellungen los. Im Bios musst du zum Menü "OC Tweaker" navigieren, dort musst du dann nach unten navigieren und irgendwann sollte dann eigentlich mal "CPU Voltage" auftauchen... 

Alternativ kannst du auch ertmal wieder den Asrock Tuner (hier  ist eine Beschreibung ASRock > OC Tuner) installieren und dort im laufenden Betrieb die Spannung absenken (ja ich weiß, softwaremäßig so etwas zu machen wird nicht gerne gesehen, aber da völlig unbekannt ist, wie viel Spannung die CPU braucht, halte ich das für einen schnellen Weg das zumindest einzugrenzen....), das machst du während Prime läuft (dabei CPU - Z auf haben und die Änderung der Spannung beobachten, mit Core Temp die Temperatur auslesen). Die verringerst schrittweise die CPU Spannung so lange, bis Prime Fehler macht, es einen Blue Screen gibt, oder der REchner ausgeht / neu startet. Nach jeder Absenkung der CPU - Spannung wartest du 2 - 3 Minuten, wenn in dieser Zeit nix passiert, sekst du die Spannung wieder um einen Schritt ab. Irgendwann passiert dann eines der genannten Phänomene. Dann packst du auf die letzte Spannung mit derr der Rechner lief 2 - 3 Stufen drauf unb stellst das im Bios mal testweise ein. Dann kannst du wie beim normalen Übertakten anfangen den stabilen Wert für die Vcore zu suchen (also das How- To hier im Forum mal genauer ansehen). Und wenn Fragen auftreten, einfach fragen...


----------



## Träumer (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo vonBusch, 
da auch ich gerade meinen neuen PC zusammengebaut habe (allerdings nicht den ersten), möchte ich Dir ein paar Anhaltspunkte nennen, die Dir evtl. helfen.

Grundsätzlich bin auch ich ein wenig überrascht, wie schnell der 950 er Proz. heiß werden kann und vor allem, wie hoch die Temperaturen steigen können.

Ich habe mich, nach dieser Erkenntnis zunächst tatsächlich gefragt, wo denn da die Verbesserung sein soll, wenn man sich, angestachelt von den tollen Versprechungen der Werbeindustrie und den meist wenig fundierten Halbwahrheiten einiger Community-Freaks, ein System zulegt, dass vermutlich bereits seit dem Pentium 3 völlig unnötig ist, weil es vom "Normal-User" zu keiner Zeit mehr gefordert oder gar ausgelastet wird, - und dann mit Temperaturen zu kämpfen hat, die einem "Schweißbrenner" alle Ehre machen würden. 

Tatsache ist allerdings, dass ich mich recht schnell wieder beruhigt und mich an einen Satz meines "PC-Lehrmeisters" erinnert habe. "Meistens - dh. zu 99% ist der User das Problem und nicht die Kiste"

Nachdem ich mich nun warm geschrieben habe, - zu Deinem Problem:

Der Cooling Freezer und einige andere Kühler werden mit einer Folie (direkt an der späteren Kontaktstelle zur CPU) versehen. Wenn Du diese Folie übersehen hast - (und sie angebracht ist) dürfte Dein Problem behoben sein. 
Auch wenn der Grund einer solchen Folie tatsächlich ist, dass die Fläche "fettfrei" bleiben soll, ist die Anbringung total dämlich, weil unnötig. 
Selbst wenn Du die Paste mit Deinen, 4 Wochen nicht gewaschenen Haaren aufträgst, wird sich das nicht wirklich und schon gar nicht spürbar, auf die Temp. auswirken. 

So wie Du Dein Problem beschreibst (Mehr als ausreichend Kühler, offensichtlich ein großes (auch nicht unbedingt notwendiges) Gehäuse und die grundsätzliche Verwendung von WLP, gehe ich davon aus, dass der Fehler bereits gefunden ist. 
Wenn nicht - !!
Kühler-Richtung (wo bläst er hin) überprüfen, neue WLP (am besten von Noctua) holen und alte Reste vollständig entfernen. Anschließend mit kleinem Pappestück - dünn und gleichmäßig über die gesamte Oberfläche des Prozessors (Kontaktstelle zum Kühler) auftragen. 

Der beiliegende (Boxed) Kühler reicht für die jeweilige CPU vollkommen aus (was die Kühlleistung betrifft) - sie sind nur wesentlich günstiger verarbeitet und deshalb ein gutes Stück lauter. 

Selbstverständlich erzielst Du bessere Ergebnisse mit einem guten Kühler (Auch hier stehe ich persönlich auf Noctua oder Arctic) 
Dein Kühler ist definitiv ein Klasse-Kühler. 

Fazit: wenn es keine Folie gibt (die sich zwischen dem Prozessor und d. Kühlkörper befindet - Bios-Einstellungen - alle auf default (in Bezug auf Kühler) - nocheinmal Temp prüfen.

Wenn dann die Temp wieder hoch geht (vor allem in dieser Geschwindigkeit) - CPU raus, zum Laden und umtauschen. 

Gruß Träumer


----------



## Träumer (21. Januar 2011)

Auch wenn General Q. sicher weiß, von was er spricht - es kann nicht sein, dass man auf diese Art an einen neu aufgebauten PC herangehen muss, soll oder sollte. 

Selbst wenn diese Vorgehensweise tatsächlich zu einem positiven Ergebnis führt - (in der Gesamtheit betrachtet), heißt das für mich nichts anderes als - Fenster weit auf und sehen, wie weit das MB fliegt. oder - es liegt ein Fehler vor, der vom Hersteller zu beheben ist und nicht vom User.

Gruß


----------



## henmar (21. Januar 2011)

wenn es wirklich am turbomodus liegen sollte, dann schalte ihn aus (falls du es nicht weißt: den wert auf disabled ändern)
im anhang ist ein bild wo du ihn im bios deaktivieren kannst. wenn das klappt kann man über weitere vorgehensweisen nachdenken


----------



## negert (21. Januar 2011)

Was mir noch in den Sinn kommt:
Bei mir ist mal die Pumpe von der Wakü nicht eingesteckt gewesen. Das ist ja bei dir nicht möglich

Und die Lüfter (also die vom CPU-Kühler) laufen ja alle normal, oder?


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Januar 2011)

Er hat keine Wakü und *der* Lüfter dreht auf max. Drehzahl, steht aber alles im ersten Post.


----------



## negert (21. Januar 2011)

> Er hat keine Wakü


 
Ich weiss. Ich hab ja auch geschrieben das das bei Ihm nicht möglich ist. -> logische schlusfolgerung weil er keine Wakü hat




> Der CPU Lüfter ist so eingebaut, dass er die Luft ebenfalls nach hinten bläst. Sodass der hintere Gehäuse Lüfter die warme Luft gleich weiter nach draussen leiten kann.





> *der* Lüfter dreht auf max. Drehzahl steht aber alles im ersten Post.


Im ersten Post steht nur das er so ein gebaut ist das er die warme Luft nach hinten bläst. Ob er das auch wirklich tut ist im *ersten *Post nicht ersichtlich.


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Januar 2011)

> Ob er das auch wirklich tut ist im ersten Post nicht ersichtlich.



Warum sollte er was anderes behaupten, aber selbst das klärt sich spätestens in Post 10 an einem Bild.


----------



## Hawkin81 (22. Januar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Sagt der der in diesem Fred gerade mal zwei Postings hatte und deren Inhalt gleich Null war.


 
Tja. Ich bin halt super, hyper intelligent


----------



## negert (22. Januar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Warum sollte er was anderes behaupten, aber selbst das klärt sich spätestens in Post 10 an einem Bild.


 
Jetzt hast du mich

Ne mal ernsthaft. Wenn er 10mal die WLP drauf und drabschmiert kann er doch auch 10mal die Lüfter kontrollieren. Ich kanns mir halt irgendwie nicht erklären und damals war ich mir so sicher das ich das Kabel eingesteckt hatte und hatte es trotzdem nicht.
Wenn alles nichts nützt sollte halt alles nochmals überprüft werden


----------



## Träumer (26. Januar 2011)

Das war ein wahnsinnig wichtiger "Post" und bestätigt im wesentlichen meine Meinung. 
Überflüssiges "Smiley - Geklicke" - wenig konstruktiver Zeitvertreib einiger Forenjünger, oder sollte ich Forenjünglinge,.. schreiben und vor allem nicht den Anstand, nach einem zunächst verzweifelt scheinendem Hilferuf - den Post vernünftig zu begleiten oder abzuschließen. 
Wahrscheinlich hat Papa ausgeholfen und den 50 jährigen Supermarkt für PC-Zusammenstellungen aus den Müllkisten der wenigen Fachhändler, mit seiner Anwesenheit beglückt. Söhnchen hämmert nun auf dem "Super-Invader-Double-Thunder-Plastik - Gehäuse im Star Trek für Arme - Look herum, während eine 400 - Euro Mainboard-CPU-Kombi zur Basis für die nächste Neubausiedlung wird weil der Kühler nicht richtig ausgepackt wurde.

Wenn nicht! - Herzlichen Glückwunsch und mal darüber nachdenken, wo der Unterschied zwischen fachspezifischen Foren und nem ICQ-Fenster, liegt.
Und um das andere Klientel nicht zu entäuschen - hier noch der "Gäähn-Abschluss"!     

Vielleicht bin ich hier aber auch einfach nur falsch!!


----------



## negert (26. Januar 2011)

Da ist ja jemand mächtig gut drauf.

Der TO hat ja nicht geschrieben obs daran lag. Demnach wissen wir gar nicht obs jetzt klappt (also die Temperaturen besser wurden) oder ob er sich einfach damit abgefunden hat.

Wieso du dann hier noch einen Beitrag schreibst (obwohl der TO schon fast ne Woche nichts mehr von sich hat hören lassen (was jetzt kein Vorwurf sein soll)) ist mir persönlich unbegreiflich.

Wenns dir hier nicht passt dann lasses doch einfach

Und bevor sich jetzt wieder irgendjemand angegriffen fühlt: Das ist wie immer meine Meinung. Aber das musste ich jetzt einfach mal loswerden. Ich finds schade das sich manche Leute hier für die Probleme anderer so einsetzen und dann noch zum Teil nicht mal ein Dankeschön erhalten.


----------

